# CDRW SCSI don't read CD

## kaihansen

Hi all.

I have this issue: I've installed sg like a module, modprobe it.

Then I try cdrecord --scanbus, and it find my Yamaha CDRW (and also it burn ...).

But when I try to mount a CD-ROM from the CDRW, it say me

root@gentoo daniele # mount -t iso9660 /dev/sg0 /mnt/cdrw/

mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device

same result if I use complete path /dev/scsi/....

Any suggestion?

Thanks a lot.

d

----------

## pjp

Did you compile UDF support into the kernel?

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_UDF_FS:                                                          
> 
> This is the new file system used on some CD-ROMs and DVDs. Say Y if 
> 
> you intend to mount DVD discs or CDRW's written in packet mode, or
> ...

 

----------

## ikshaar

I have same problem here, and I try to mount a cdrom iso9660 not a udffs. Anyway, I have UDF (read only) in kernel, so it's not the problem.

Same message, "not a block device" when I tried mounting /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/generic

I have a Creative CDRW4224E, cdrecord (and xcdroast) see it on scsi (0,0,0). I have ide-scsi loaded as module and on my boot kernel option hdc=ide-scsi. What did I forget ??

----------

